# Stupid things Target could do in 2015



## Amaazingdude (Dec 8, 2014)

Its almost that time of the year again! What rumors have you heard? What departments are getting cut or changed?


----------



## Longshanks (Dec 8, 2014)

The  new policies and cuts looks pretty bad this year:
-All registers will now be self-checkout.
-Target Cafe and Starbucks will be replaced with instant coffee and vending machines.
-ETLs/TLs are being cut. Instead a Roomba with a monitor will teleconference with Team Members to give orders from "Overseers" from Target India.
- All stores will switch to a 12 PM flow process
-Flats and tubes are to be replaced with various pack animals
-TSC, offices, and breakrooms are eliminated and replaced with more merchandise space
-Walkies replaced with cans on string
-PDAs, LPDAs, and myDevices are to be replaced with a $19 mandatory smartphone app
-Safety blades replaced with plastic cutlery
-Gondolas will increase in height to reach to the ceiling and library ladders will be installed
-Aisle valleys shrunk down to 1.5 ft. 
-Carts and baskets eliminated
-All team members will wear tracking device on ankle while in on the clock
-Pharmacy replaced with Pre-Med student in a booth with Pharmacy textbook


----------



## Bullselle (Dec 8, 2014)

I heard Target is supposed to extend its aisles to the parking lot by 2015. Team members can park in the new company driveway on a first come, first serve basis. The outdoor section will be open 24 hours and called "Target after dark".


----------



## thatcashierdude (Dec 8, 2014)

Longshanks said:


> The  new policies and cuts looks pretty bad this year:
> -All registers will now be self-checkout.
> -Target Cafe and Starbucks will be replaced with instant coffee and vending machines.
> -ETLs/TLs are being cut. Instead a Roomba with a monitor will teleconference with Team Members to give orders from "Overseers" from Target India.
> ...


You forget: the bathrooms will now have a mop in each stall for guests to use to clean up their own messes. If they don't, well then the bathroom is going to get stinky until someone decides to clean it up. If there are no carts then there won't be a cart attendant - no more cleaning bathrooms.


----------



## see spot save (Dec 8, 2014)

thatcashierdude said:


> If there are no carts then there won't be a cart attendant - no more cleaning bathrooms.


No, you've got it all wrong. Restroom Brand Specialists (formerly cart attendants) will continue to be responsible for keeping the restrooms brand. They help drive sales by giving our guests the cleanest restrooms possible while maintaining a fast, fun, friendly attitude with each guest that enters or leaves the restroom. This is also a great opportunity to vibe with guests about the benefits of the REDcard, cartwheel and the Target app as well as the great deals from this weeks ad.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Dec 8, 2014)

see spot save said:


> thatcashierdude said:
> 
> 
> > If there are no carts then there won't be a cart attendant - no more cleaning bathrooms.
> ...


Add a mobile register and a ethernet port to the restroom and start signing up guests for the redcard! I see the corporate vision now! 

10% conversion goal for the brand attendant: the formula is (number of signups / number of guests to use the restroom) * 0.005

Gotta keep those team members motivated with new exciting goals! Who doesn't like signing up for a credit card after taking a dump?


----------



## StaticSun (Dec 8, 2014)

Can we keep this semi-serious? AE typically brings some big changes.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 8, 2014)

It'll get serious soon enough. Doesn't hurt to have a little fun first. 
Besides, you never know how many of those crazy ideas may actually be implemented.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Dec 8, 2014)

StaticSun said:


> Can we keep this semi-serious? AE typically brings some big changes.


No. We will continue to be cynical sarcastic children until the actual changes are implemented, then everyone will bitch, bitch, bitch...


----------



## PlanoDude (Dec 8, 2014)

On a more serious note, I may or may not have overheard my STL and DTL speaking in the STL office while I sat on break in the team lead office about paygrade structure changes and something happening with EHR in the next two weeks.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Dec 8, 2014)

PlanoDude said:


> On a more serious note, I may or may not have overheard my STL and DTL speaking in the STL office while I sat on break in the team lead office about paygrade structure changes and something happening with EHR in the next two weeks.


EHr is supposed to go back online for out of store access. Paygrade restructuring is probably related to the increase in minimum wage in some areas.


----------



## RCKing (Dec 8, 2014)

if anyone has anything good i would love to hear.... i havent heard anything and doubt my stl would share anything with me this early.

things rolled out pretty fast and furious this year... are we anticipating anything like that next year?

would love to see starbucks/cafe/steritech eliminated!


----------



## PlanoDude (Dec 8, 2014)

We are a test market for shipping items from store to home, and the initial results and guest feedback are positive. My STL has been on the phone with someone at corporate regarding training other stores' fulfillment teams. I'm sure this will be discussed


----------



## RCKing (Dec 8, 2014)

i mean, i guess i get store to home... buy online or do subscriptions i would think... i just think that it would be a hassle... brb let me call a store in arizona and get it shipped to new york.


----------



## PlanoDude (Dec 8, 2014)

RCKing said:


> i mean, i guess i get store to home... buy online or do subscriptions i would think... i just think that it would be a hassle... brb let me call a store in arizona and get it shipped to new york.


 
I'm not a member of the fullfillment team so i may be off, but we only ship within a certain area. Basically, if its cheaper to ship from the DC, we ship it from there, but if its cheaper for Target to ship from a store, we ship it from there. Im sure there is more to it, but thats how I understand it


----------



## RCKing (Dec 8, 2014)

PlanoDude said:


> RCKing said:
> 
> 
> > i mean, i guess i get store to home... buy online or do subscriptions i would think... i just think that it would be a hassle... brb let me call a store in arizona and get it shipped to new york.
> ...


 gotchya, that makes sense


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 8, 2014)

Ive heard of equipment changes, the backroom equipment getting a huge change. Something regarding waving a wand down a aisle


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 8, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> Ive heard of equipment changes, the backroom equipment getting a huge change. Something regarding waving a wand down a aisle



Does this involve preceding the DPCI with "accio!"?

But seriously, the logistics apps are likely to be overhauled (bye-bye, RF Apps) and migrated to the MyDevices so the PDAs can be phased out.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 8, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> > Ive heard of equipment changes, the backroom equipment getting a huge change. Something regarding waving a wand down a aisle
> ...


I wasnt understanding it all, but tgey would use seperate devices yhan mydevices


----------



## Producer (Dec 9, 2014)

Longshanks said:


> -Gondolas will increase in height to reach to the ceiling and library ladders will be installed



I just lost it


----------



## Producer (Dec 9, 2014)

I've heard the ETL-HR's will now be responsible for covering two stores and will have minimal LOD duties. Not sure if that's already being implemented though.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 9, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremy said:
> ...



I would hope so, maybe something more rugged. The last thing we need is for the MyDevices to fall 20 feet and shatter on the cement floor of the backroom.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 9, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> > mrknownothing said:
> ...


Yeah. (Excuse the misinterpretation ) but understood it as a wand you wave at each aisle, it tells you what to pull, and such. It seemed confusing as a concept


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Dec 9, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremy said:
> ...


Some of the STLs I've talked to after there yearly concert said there was basically a scanner you wore on your finger and you could go to an aisle and when you pulled you could tell it the amount.


----------



## Dying Sun (Dec 9, 2014)

Longshanks said:


> The  new policies and cuts looks pretty bad this year:
> -All registers will now be self-checkout.
> -Target Cafe and Starbucks will be replaced with instant coffee and vending machines.
> -ETLs/TLs are being cut. Instead a Roomba with a monitor will teleconference with Team Members to give orders from "Overseers" from Target India.
> ...


is it sad that up till the fifth one I actually believed this was somewhat legit?


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 9, 2014)

Dying Sun said:


> Longshanks said:
> 
> 
> > The  new policies and cuts looks pretty bad this year:
> ...




Don't feel bad I was the same way.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Dec 9, 2014)

Producer said:


> I've heard the ETL-HR's will now be responsible for covering two stores and will have minimal LOD duties. Not sure if that's already being implemented though.



Someone tried to argue this with me not to long ago... it's not possible I would say in most districts... their work load is pretty big in 1 store as it is.  I know in our district our HR ETL is also the AP ETL for ULV stores so with that workload I don't see how that's possible personally.


----------



## MrBullseye (Dec 9, 2014)

Producer said:


> I've heard the ETL-HR's will now be responsible for covering two stores and will have minimal LOD duties. Not sure if that's already being implemented though.



Same rumor was floating around for STLs last year..at least ULV.  

If anything, I would think the multiple stores would happen to AP before HR.


----------



## EMFlow (Dec 9, 2014)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> > mrknownothing said:
> ...


Probably something similar to what RGIS uses during inventory


----------



## balthrop (Dec 9, 2014)

for the wand down the aisle thing to work inventory management would have to improve.  meaning accuracy over speed.  which is in direct opposition to how most stores, okay the one I am in, operates.  speed is life. get it done.  

as long as we can make the reports looks good then it is good no matter what it may really be like.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Dec 9, 2014)

balthrop said:


> for the wand down the aisle thing to work inventory management would have to improve.  meaning accuracy over speed.  which is in direct opposition to how most stores, okay the one I am in, operates.  speed is life. get it done.
> 
> as long as we can make the reports looks good then it is good no matter what it may really be like.


Our inventory system is needlessly complicated and slow. It only updates once per day instead of constantly through the day, and little things like a mistake using defective labels can screw it up. The only accurate counts are in the backroom because guests aren't allowed back there to screw it up. 

Additionally, we have so...damn...many...double scans. Seasonal cashiers who don't give a fuck at my store literally charged a guy for FOUR $20 items. He had ONE. So he was refunded roughly $60. I'm sure most of them are trained to only care about getting those redcards and not about accuracy, speed, or how to properly use the register. Based on the amount of double scans we have some might not even know how to void items off an order.


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Dec 9, 2014)

I think you could have 1 ETL HR take care of a couple stores if the HrTL position came back.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Dec 9, 2014)

thatcashierdude said:


> balthrop said:
> 
> 
> > for the wand down the aisle thing to work inventory management would have to improve.  meaning accuracy over speed.  which is in direct opposition to how most stores, okay the one I am in, operates.  speed is life. get it done.
> ...


The counts in the back aren't accurate either. It'd be nice if they were.


----------



## dewdrinker (Dec 9, 2014)

i know it is wishful thinking, but I hope they add a TL back to ULV stores. either back room or sales floor. there is so much to do in each of these work centers that there needs to be more than one TL overseeing it. 

Honestly, I think we will see less specialty positions and teams (price change, in stocks) and more team members that do multiple jobs in the course of a day.


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 9, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> > Ive heard of equipment changes, the backroom equipment getting a huge change. Something regarding waving a wand down a aisle
> ...



Nope. PDA's are staying for the backroom. Only LPDA's are  being phased out. It's because mydevices don't have removable batteries, so they'd be dead for the day team if flow used them all night.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 9, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremy said:
> ...



Or you have to have two sets, one overnight only and dayside only.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 9, 2014)

Bosch said:


> Nauzhror said:
> 
> 
> > mrknownothing said:
> ...



lol yeah that'd work perfectly fine.

hahahahaha


----------



## Bosch (Dec 9, 2014)

^^I know. We don't have batteries for the PDAs that last over two hours.


----------



## signingminion (Dec 10, 2014)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> > mrknownothing said:
> ...


Wal-Mart has these up here. The pdas have an input to plug then into though. So maybe new backroom pdas and finger scanners?

Home depot got android devices with nice lifeproof style cases similar to Lowe's(although they got iPod like we did). They work so freaking much better than the mydevice. And they have the in store phone lines on them....


----------



## evilSF (Dec 10, 2014)

PlanoDude said:


> RCKing said:
> 
> 
> > i mean, i guess i get store to home... buy online or do subscriptions i would think... i just think that it would be a hassle... brb let me call a store in arizona and get it shipped to new york.
> ...



Our store was selected and it's been doing great. When they look for softlines items, they find me and I bring them right to it. It adds more hours and the guests receive their items sooner. Plus it adds to our sales, so overall,  hours are added for all. 

But the photo on the pdas are bad. I use the target app and bring it up on my phone and know exactly what it is. I taught them to do it as well, and it makes their job easier.


----------



## Goingstrong (Dec 10, 2014)

13TargetHopeful said:


> Producer said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard the ETL-HR's will now be responsible for covering two stores and will have minimal LOD duties. Not sure if that's already being implemented though.
> ...


I've heard HR/GE combining. Freeing up the SF/GE to focus solely on the floor.


----------



## PinkZinnia (Dec 11, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> Ive heard of equipment changes, the backroom equipment getting a huge change. Something regarding waving a wand down a aisle


And if a TM is standing in the aisle, they will be transported to a place where all work has been completed and they sit around having a party. I think it's a marshmallow world.


----------



## Flabbergasted (Dec 11, 2014)

PinkZinnia said:


> I think it's a marshmallow world.



In the winter?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 11, 2014)

PinkZinnia said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> > Ive heard of equipment changes, the backroom equipment getting a huge change. Something regarding waving a wand down a aisle
> ...


I always wondered where that one door led...


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 11, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> PinkZinnia said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremy said:
> ...



Narnia?


----------



## nolongerspecial (Dec 11, 2014)

c9 Rippin said:


> Producer said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard the ETL-HR's will now be responsible for covering two stores and will have minimal LOD duties. Not sure if that's already being implemented though.
> ...



My hr recently covered my ulv and a higher volume store for a couple of months during a medical leave. She managed to do it, though the hr tm in my location had to work 40 hours during that stretch. She usually works 25. It's doable, she was even handling seasonal hiring during that time. I'd welcome anything that gets my hr out of my store a few days a week!


----------



## Amaazingdude (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm sure they will figure out a way to cut AP more....


----------



## JVP409 (Dec 11, 2014)

Amaazingdude said:


> I'm sure they will figure out a way to cut AP more....



Unfortunately AP is always the first to get cut.  Same story in almost all retailers.  Then shrink and safety get off the rails and they add it back. Very short sighted thinking, but it happens over and over..


----------



## oath2order (Dec 11, 2014)

Goingstrong said:


> I've heard HR/GE combining. Freeing up the SF/GE to focus solely on the floor.



I swear to god if that happens they need to give our ETL-HR the boot.

For some reason, I doubt my store is getting AP cut any time soon. We just hired on a SECOND plain-clothes person. Apparently theft is that bad.


----------



## PinkZinnia (Dec 11, 2014)

Forhyre said:


> PinkZinnia said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's a marshmallow world.
> ...


When the snow comes to cover the ground,
It's the time for play, it's a whipped cream day,
I wait for it all year round


----------



## sher (Dec 12, 2014)

If they combine HR and GE, hopefully the GE at my store gets to stay. He's eye candy... and also not a jerkypants.


----------



## PinkZinnia (Dec 12, 2014)

My GE looks like howdy doody


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 12, 2014)

My store is ge, sf, & sl for 1 Etl.


----------



## Amaazingdude (Dec 15, 2014)

Also heard a rumor they are cutting ALL benefits to full/part time hourly team members. No insurance , no 401k , no vacation time or personal time, etc


----------



## IHeartCarts (Dec 15, 2014)

Amaazingdude said:


> Also heard a rumor they are cutting ALL benefits to full/part time hourly team members. No insurance , no 401k , no vacation time or personal time, etc



wat


----------



## Amaazingdude (Dec 15, 2014)

IHeartCarts said:


> Amaazingdude said:
> 
> 
> > Also heard a rumor they are cutting ALL benefits to full/part time hourly team members. No insurance , no 401k , no vacation time or personal time, etc
> ...


Yup. Exactly


----------



## queencat (Dec 15, 2014)

Amaazingdude said:


> Also heard a rumor they are cutting ALL benefits to full/part time hourly team members. No insurance , no 401k , no vacation time or personal time, etc



I thought the magic of Obama care made it so that everyone had to be offered insurance?


----------



## Amaazingdude (Dec 15, 2014)

queencat said:


> Amaazingdude said:
> 
> 
> > Also heard a rumor they are cutting ALL benefits to full/part time hourly team members. No insurance , no 401k , no vacation time or personal time, etc
> ...


Obama care said you have to offer it to all full time people , or pay a fine. target paying a fine would be cheaper.


----------



## looseseal (Dec 15, 2014)

Amaazingdude said:


> Also heard a rumor they are cutting ALL benefits to full/part time hourly team members. No insurance , no 401k , no vacation time or personal time, etc



Hmm. There's a table talker in our breakroom that says starting in April they're extending full time benefits to everyone averaging 30 hours or more, instead of 32 like it used to be.


----------



## Goingstrong (Dec 15, 2014)

Didn't everyone get told before the holidays that the benefit threshold is actually lowering to 30 hours instead of 32?


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 15, 2014)

Goingstrong said:


> Didn't everyone get told before the holidays that the benefit threshold is actually lowering to 30 hours instead of 32?


LMAO. They don't tell us anything at my store. Everything is kept a secret. Like the pay differential for last weekend and this coming weekend? Never mentioned.


----------



## IHeartCarts (Dec 15, 2014)

Does this mean your benefits in 2015 will be based on 30 hours average from 2014 or starting in 2016? 

Why is the real world so confusing.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 15, 2014)

IHeartCarts said:


> Does this mean your benefits in 2015 will be based on 30 hours average from 2014 or starting in 2016?
> 
> Why is the real world so confusing.



Starting in April 2015, health insurance must be offered to anyone who averaged 30 (29.5) hours or more for the period 1/1/14 to 12/31/24. Those


----------



## RCKing (Dec 16, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> IHeartCarts said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean your benefits in 2015 will be based on 30 hours average from 2014 or starting in 2016?
> ...



hmmm i thought it had to be exactly 30.0 hours or higher... just like it had to be 32.0 hours or higher. I had 2 "full time" tms that finished at like 31.7, and 31.8, respectively, and were not rounded up. they left after being with target for 10 years give or take... i could be wrong with the rounding up part but i do remember my TM's being furious and sad about losing their bennies


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 16, 2014)

RCKing said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > IHeartCarts said:
> ...



I was at 31.7 last year and it rounded up. A friend who works for a company who makes this sort of software tells me the software cannot handle decimals, so it has to round up or down.


----------



## RCKing (Dec 16, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> RCKing said:
> 
> 
> > Retail Girl said:
> ...



dang... thats weird... thanks for sharing


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 16, 2014)

HR is not neutral. They are always on the side of the employer. This is true at any company you go to. Forget/ignore this at your peril.


----------



## redandkhaki (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't know where you heard that HR can't coach but they most certainly can.


----------



## balthrop (Dec 16, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> HR is not neutral. They are always on the side of the employer. This is true at any company you go to. Forget/ignore this at your peril.


wish this could get stuck on every page and as a pop the shows up every so often


----------



## Amaazingdude (Dec 20, 2014)

24 hour stores in select markets are coming !


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 20, 2014)

Amaazingdude said:


> 24 hour stores in select markets are coming !


Aw sh!t......


----------



## MrBullseye (Dec 20, 2014)

Amaazingdude said:


> 24 hour stores in select markets are coming !



Used to work in a 24 hour store (non Target). It was actually better. 

Would be interesting to see if they required an LOD on premises at all times then... My previous place didn't


----------



## oath2order (Dec 20, 2014)

Amaazingdude said:


> 24 hour stores in select markets are coming !



Any news on which ones?



redeye58 said:


> Aw sh!t......



Meh I doubt it'd be bad. Literally who would shop at 3 in the morning. I just think it's weird they're testing overnight stores considering how a bunch of stores lost their overnight and went to 4AM.



13TargetHopeful said:


> Used to work in a 24 hour store (non Target). It was actually better.
> 
> Would be interesting to see if they required an LOD on premises at all times then... My previous place didn't



Ikr. I could imagine getting quite a bit done. I just wonder WHO they'd have do it. How it'd work.

Also note to self: Double check availability to make sure I can't do this >.> <.<

Also wait a bloody minute. Isn't AE supposed to save money? This seems like a _massive_ waste if they go through with it.


----------



## IHeartCarts (Dec 20, 2014)

I think it would be awesome IF they had set people working overnights.

I fear a 10p-3am shift followed by 12p-9p the next day. Because they're jerks like that.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 20, 2014)

IHeartCarts said:


> I think it would be awesome IF they had set people working overnights.
> 
> I fear a 10p-3am shift followed by 12p-9p the next day. Because they're jerks like that.



A part of me feels like that wouldn't happen just due to the plethora of people who can work dayside aka everybody right now compared to the very few people who would be willing to do overnight.


----------



## Amaazingdude (Dec 20, 2014)

oath2order said:


> IHeartCarts said:
> 
> 
> > I think it would be awesome IF they had set people working overnights.
> ...


This is be for very high volume stores that are most likely super targets.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 20, 2014)

oath2order said:


> IHeartCarts said:
> 
> 
> > I think it would be awesome IF they had set people working overnights.
> ...



Our overnight team would mutiny if they had to work with guests in the store.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 21, 2014)

In Alaska a 24 hour store would do well, at least during the summer.
When the sun doesn't really go down for a month and only goes down for about four hours the other two, people get pretty wired.
You will get people doing their weekly shopping at 2 am and playing baseball at midnight.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 21, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> oath2order said:
> 
> 
> > IHeartCarts said:
> ...



Ours didn't mutiny when we went to 4AM and they had to deal with guests when we open at 8. I thought there'd be issues since a good chunk don't speak English too well. No they just ask dayside for help. Including the 4AM TLs.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 21, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> oath2order said:
> 
> 
> > IHeartCarts said:
> ...


 
I would pay to see that, it would quickly cull the slackers and ones who refuse to speak English(we have several, they talk to the LOD perfectly, but me or any others including guests, no English). And the others who cackle like chickens but don't actually do much until the LOD walks by.

But I fear that you will have to available 24hrs a day.


----------



## NOP (Dec 22, 2014)

More department remodels...


----------



## PinkZinnia (Dec 22, 2014)

I worked at a big box home improvement co that went 24 hr for about 6 months. Really? In the middle of the night you decide you want to build a wall?  
And that's why it lasted only 6 mo


----------



## RunForACallBox (Dec 22, 2014)

PinkZinnia said:


> I worked at a big box home improvement co that went 24 hr for about 6 months. Really? In the middle of the night you decide you want to build a wall?
> And that's why it lasted only 6 mo


I love building walls at 1AM!


----------



## Kompa (Dec 22, 2014)

We lost our GE-ETL becuase if cuts. It was either her or the Hardlines-ETL.


----------



## GangulonCyst (Dec 28, 2014)

AE 2015:

Stores will have 1 STL, 1 ETL-HR/AP, and 1 TLOD. The TLOD is responsible for making sure the STL and ETL-HR/AP have lunch delivered.

GSTL positions will be eliminated and 1 cashier will be given a walkie, iPod, and cash drawer keys as well as a free soda from Target Cafe. They will be in charge of the 24 self-checkouts.

Carts will get rental boxes on them. If a guest does not return the cart to the inside of the store, they do not get their quarter back.

Flow teams will be replaced with drones that can scan an item and fly it to the shelf it belongs on, as well as backstock it if it is full.

All guests must have a Redcard to buy something at Target. Cash guests will be referred to Walmart.

Guests wishing to purchase a locked-up item will go to the appropriate vending machine in electronics and insert their Redcard to pay for the item they want.

Target Cafe is being replaced with snack and soda vending machines. Starbucks will be replaced with a Keurig and you can use your Redcard in the vending machine next to it to get your FAVORITE blend!

All returns will be made back to Target.com only. Stores will no longer have a guest service desk.

All sales floor Team members will be replaced with drones carrying iPods that will use voice recognition to help guests find something.

We understand these changes will be very hard on the team, and as an incentive to implement these changes we will offer all surviving Team Members a 3 cent raise, which we think is very fair and in line with the market.


----------



## Not Alex (Dec 28, 2014)

GangulonCyst said:


> AE 2015:
> as well as a free soda from Target Cafe.


I died.


----------



## Amaazingdude (Dec 28, 2014)

I have heard for stores that have cafe and Starbucks both those team lead jobs will be cut and the GSTL will turn into the front end team lead who will be in charge of all three


----------



## oath2order (Dec 28, 2014)

Amaazingdude said:


> I have heard for stores that have cafe and Starbucks both those team lead jobs will be cut and the GSTL will turn into the front end team lead who will be in charge of all three



OKAY FINALLY SOMEONE WHO ISN'T MAKING STUPID JOKES.

seriously it's getting old.


----------



## StaticSun (Dec 28, 2014)

oath2order said:


> OKAY FINALLY SOMEONE WHO ISN'T MAKING STUPID JOKES.
> 
> seriously it's getting old.



Well said!


----------

